# Atlanta's 911 Provider



## Fish (Nov 10, 2011)

Who is it? 

The web has told me many different things.

Who is it, and what is the service like as far as patient care and "employee care"


----------



## MedicBender (Nov 10, 2011)

From what I know Puckett EMS has some of the north suburbs like Marietta. Grady Health Care has the majority of downtown. I applied with them a while ago, and they wouldn't return my emails once they found out I didn't have my GA medic license. 

I know Metro EMS runs some 911 in the city, not sure where their areas are though.


----------



## emt11 (Nov 10, 2011)

Grady runs the North side of Fulton(Atlanta) County, Rural Metro runs the South side of Fulton, Puckett does not cover Marietta, they do cover parts of Cobb and Douglas counties though, Douglas County Fire does their own transports(Powder Springs is technically in 3 counties, that's why Puckett crosses over to Douglas County). Metro Atlanta Ambulance covers Marietta, Smyrna and that area of Cobb County and several other cities outside of Cobb. Clark Ambulance covers Pauding County. Dekalb County Fire use to transport but I have no clue what their doing now, probably using Rural Metro.

Patient care, all depends on where you are honestly. If your in Fulton County, you could have 1 of 2 services come. Grady EMS only transports to Grady Hospital(which is a level 1 trauma center). Rural Metro will transport to the most appropriate facility, which their are 2 level 1 trauma centers literally across the street from each other(Grady Hospital and Atlanta Medical Center). The rest of the services would normally transport to the most appropriate facility that the Pt needs. Besides Kennestone Hospital all the surrounding hospitals are level 3 hospitals while Kennestone is a level 2. 

I couldn't say anything as far as employee care for the services.


----------



## emt11 (Nov 10, 2011)

MedicBender said:


> I know Metro EMS runs some 911 in the city, not sure where their areas are though.



You mean Metro Atlanta Ambulance


----------



## Fish (Nov 11, 2011)

emt11 said:


> Grady runs the North side of Fulton(Atlanta) County, Rural Metro runs the South side of Fulton, Puckett does not cover Marietta, they do cover parts of Cobb and Douglas counties though, Douglas County Fire does their own transports(Powder Springs is technically in 3 counties, that's why Puckett crosses over to Douglas County). Metro Atlanta Ambulance covers Marietta, Smyrna and that area of Cobb County and several other cities outside of Cobb. Clark Ambulance covers Pauding County. Dekalb County Fire use to transport but I have no clue what their doing now, probably using Rural Metro.
> 
> Patient care, all depends on where you are honestly. If your in Fulton County, you could have 1 of 2 services come. Grady EMS only transports to Grady Hospital(which is a level 1 trauma center). Rural Metro will transport to the most appropriate facility, which their are 2 level 1 trauma centers literally across the street from each other(Grady Hospital and Atlanta Medical Center). The rest of the services would normally transport to the most appropriate facility that the Pt needs. Besides Kennestone Hospital all the surrounding hospitals are level 3 hospitals while Kennestone is a level 2.
> 
> I couldn't say anything as far as employee care for the services.



So the city of atlanta is Atlanta Metro?


----------



## Harbeezy (Nov 11, 2011)

No, the majority of the city is covered by Grady ems.


----------



## emt11 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fish said:


> So the city of atlanta is Atlanta Metro?



No. The city of Atlanta does not have a EMS provider. The city is in Fulton County, which is in turn covered by Grady EMS and Rural Metro


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.grady-ems.org/


----------



## Harbeezy (Nov 13, 2011)

Grady is about to have a huge hiring period too, I heard they were bidding to get a dekalb contract.


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks people


----------



## emt11 (Nov 13, 2011)

They might, I know Dekalb Fire was doing their own transports for a little while but from what everyone says, they've stopped.


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2011)

I checked out the website, anyone know from an employee stand point what it is like working there? I am going to send an email asking about pay to the HR.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish said:


> I checked out the website, anyone know from an employee stand point what it is like working there? I am going to send an email asking about pay to the HR.



If you are talking about Grady they start there medics out at 20/hr. I think its about 14/hr for emt's, not sure on that though i only worked there as a medic. 
They also pay night and weekend differentials.
Its a system status system and you will run a lot of calls (anywhere from 8-14 a night easily).
There is a lot of employee turnover so they hire pretty regularly. 
Its not the place you want to be if you want to spend your shift sleeping.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2011)

Crunch said:


> If you are talking about Grady they start there medics out at 20/hr. I think its about 14/hr for emt's, not sure on that though i only worked there as a medic.
> They also pay night and weekend differentials.
> Its a system status system and you will run a lot of calls (anywhere from 8-14 a night easily).
> There is a lot of employee turnover so they hire pretty regularly.
> Its not the place you want to be if you want to spend your shift sleeping.



Do they pay for experience? Is that pay good salary for cost of living round there?


----------



## Arovetli (Dec 16, 2011)

I recently moved to the Atlanta area and I'm interested in working for Grady. I've applied to several medic positions but for some reason I'm not getting any calls. I've had interviews and job offers with plenty of other services in the area but can't seem to get any attention from Grady. Any ideas what's wrong?


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 18, 2011)

not for nothing, but why don't you accept one of the other offers until you hear back from Grady? maybe they want you to have some local experience before they will hire you?


----------



## PhilipM3 (Dec 18, 2011)

emt11 said:


> They might, I know Dekalb Fire was doing their own transports for a little while but from what everyone says, they've stopped.



I can say with certainty that this is incorrect. I've heard the buzz about Grady picking uip Dekalb as well (and I hope to God it's true, because I want to get on there) but I still see DCFD dropping pt's off at DMC and Grady every day.


----------



## awestmo (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, lots of incorrect information in this thread.

Grady EMS is the sole 911 EMS provider for the city of Atlanta (132 sq miles).

GEMS will transport to any other hospital within the city limits, sometimes out of depending on location. There are two level 1 trauma centers in the city and they are 2 miles apart.

There are a ton of rumors flying around about GEMS taking over Dekalb county. Let me just say that whatever our VP wants, our VP gets. The RPF for Dekalb will be submitted 01/01/12. Yes Dekalb fire still transports along with Rural/Metro. 

It's a great place to work for the clinical skills and assessments. You wont find the call volume anywhere else in the state (think 120,000+ calls). Again, as its already been stated, you won't be sleeping on a truck. 


Sent from my Rooted NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbeezy (Dec 20, 2011)

awestmo said:


> Wow, lots of incorrect information in this thread.
> 
> Grady EMS is the sole 911 EMS provider for the city of Atlanta (132 sq miles).
> 
> ...



Can't wait for them to get that dekalb contract!


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2011)

Harbeezy said:


> Can't wait for them to get that dekalb contract!



Why is that


----------



## awestmo (Dec 23, 2011)

Fish said:


> Why is that



I can only speculate:

City of ATL + Dekalb county = lots of job opening's.

We have roughly 500 employees that make up GEMS. Your looking at that same number to run Dekalb.


----------



## Fish (Dec 23, 2011)

awestmo said:


> I can only speculate:
> 
> City of ATL + Dekalb county = lots of job opening's.
> 
> We have roughly 500 employees that make up GEMS. Your looking at that same number to run Dekalb.



Copy, I am not from there so I had to ask. Why is the FD giving up transports?

$20hr, is that a decent salary compared to cost of living out there? 

The Medic units are dual Medic or EMT-Medic?


----------



## Harbeezy (Dec 23, 2011)

Fish said:


> Copy, I am not from there so I had to ask. Why is the FD giving up transports?
> 
> $20hr, is that a decent salary compared to cost of living out there?
> 
> The Medic units are dual Medic or EMT-Medic?



Not sure about the Dekalb situation, but as far as the cost of living, 20 dollars an hour isn't bad. Especially if you're not married. And I believe Grady has dual medic trucks and Emt medic teams, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2011)

Harbeezy said:


> Not sure about the Dekalb situation, but as far as the cost of living, 20 dollars an hour isn't bad. Especially if you're not married. And I believe Grady has dual medic trucks and Emt medic teams, but I could be mistaken.



They work a 40hr work week right?


----------



## awestmo (Dec 24, 2011)

Fish said:


> Copy, I am not from there so I had to ask. Why is the FD giving up transports?
> 
> $20hr, is that a decent salary compared to cost of living out there?
> 
> The Medic units are dual Medic or EMT-Medic?





Eh, as far as the FD giving up transports, I think there are a bunch of variables in that equation. It's weird. Dekalb fire and Rural/Metro transport in Dekalb county. Rural/Metro has had the contract IIRC for a year it so. Dekalb fire fights more fire than anyone in the state. I think it was planned to have fire first respond and have Rural/Metro transport.

IIRC new medics are getting $21/hr plus $4k as a sign on bonus (prorated of course). That, IMO, is more than enough to get buy down here, especially with all the shift difference you get. 

There are some double medic trucks. "Usually" just one that does CCT. There are more at the moment because we have more medics than EMTs. But, the norm is EMT-I/medic.


----------



## awestmo (Dec 24, 2011)

Fish said:


> They work a 40hr work week right?



Two shifts available: 

12-12-12 day/night. 0400-1600, 0500-1700, 0630-1830, 0900-2100, 1600-0400, 1700-0500.

10-10-10-10 night. 1830-0430.

All shifts are contiguous.  

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2011)

One last question(s), what is job "security" like there, I know it is a hospital system that has been running EMS since 1982. But at the ebd of the day it is a Private service and those contracts nervously come up for bid typically every 5 years or so. Now I know there is talk about adding another County into the service, but what has the general sense of job secuirty like around there?

I know you said there is alot of Medic turnover, overall Morale amoung employees? adequate raises and Benefits?

Also, why is Grady getting DElkab instead of Rural/Metro, did the outbid them? Or was the County unhappy with them.....

Who works the Falcons and Braves games

Thanks for the info


----------



## awestmo (Dec 24, 2011)

Fish said:


> One last question(s), what is job "security" like there, I know it is a hospital system that has been running EMS since 1982. But at the ebd of the day it is a Private service and those contracts nervously come up for bid typically every 5 years or so. Now I know there is talk about adding another County into the service, but what has the general sense of job secuirty like around there?
> 
> I know you said there is alot of Medic turnover, overall Morale amoung employees? adequate raises and Benefits?
> 
> ...



Grady EMS is more of a government service than hospital. Little is actually done with the hospital (aside from the cont. Ed which is awesome btw).

I'd like to say that GEMS isn't going anywhere, but you never know for sure. I don't think anyone is worried about it though. Our VP does a great job. 

Morale, well is, what you make of it. Its not the FD, but everyone gets along pretty well. Everyone has there group of people.

Benefits are good. Same as the hospitals. 

Falcons and Braves games are run by a private service that does IFT. "Event EMS."


----------



## Harbeezy (Dec 24, 2011)

awestmo said:


> Grady EMS is more of a government service than hospital. Little is actually done with the hospital (aside from the cont. Ed which is awesome btw).
> 
> I'd like to say that GEMS isn't going anywhere, but you never know for sure. I don't think anyone is worried about it though. Our VP does a great job.
> 
> ...



I think that private service is medstat. I've heard some sketchy things about them though.


----------



## emt11 (Dec 24, 2011)

The games are done by a company that's actually called "Event EMS". 

http://www.eventemsllc.com/


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2011)

awestmo said:


> Grady EMS is more of a government service than hospital. Little is actually done with the hospital (aside from the cont. Ed which is awesome btw).
> 
> I'd like to say that GEMS isn't going anywhere, but you never know for sure. I don't think anyone is worried about it though. Our VP does a great job.
> 
> ...



if not grady who would it be, AFD?

thanks for all the info


----------



## emt11 (Dec 25, 2011)

AFD doesn't transport. They do run ALS engines though.


----------



## smeeiknuj (Mar 24, 2012)

AFD does handle all 911 calls at the ATL airport, and they even have 3-4 transport units. If they are on level 0, they call in some private companies or Grady.


----------



## wannabeliketv (May 24, 2012)

I know Grady EMS does the 911 in Atlanta and Atlanta Fire Rescue has ALS engines. My question is how is the relationship between Grady and Atlanta fire? on ALS calls who is in charge Fire or Grady? In some communities in my area that have hospital based ambulances, the fire department usually arrives on scene first does the interventions then tells the ambulance to transport and if the ALS fire unit feels the patient may deteriorate they ride in the ambulance with the paramedics and run the call all the way to the hospital. Is the Grady and AFRD relationship anything like that?


----------



## mm505 (May 24, 2012)

Grady and AFD get along just fine.  Same with R/M and DeKalb, Metro and Cobb and so on and so on.  

DeKalb County could not afford the cost of the transports so they "farmed out" the transports to Rural/Metro.  As others have said, not many of the metro Atlanta counties have the FD transport.  Gwinnett, Clayton and Douglas counties do.

In reference to Metro Atlanta Ambulance, you will see A LOT of their trucks in Atlanta (as well as throughout the entire metro Atlanta area).  They are running the transports (i.e. nursing home to hospital) that are not 911.  Central does the same thing.


----------



## wannabeliketv (May 25, 2012)

Does Grady call STEMI in the field?


----------



## Fish (Dec 21, 2012)

So to revisit this, what ended up happening with the Delkab Contract?


And I missed this last time around, but someone said something about Grady offering a sign on bonus? That isn't on the website.


----------



## heresay (Dec 22, 2012)

My understanding is that Grady did in fact get the Dekalb contract. As well, I've heard of signing bonuses for paramedics. I want to say you have to agree to stay for 18 months but I could be wrong.


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2012)

heresay said:


> My understanding is that Grady did in fact get the Dekalb contract. As well, I've heard of signing bonuses for paramedics. I want to say you have to agree to stay for 18 months but I could be wrong.



When does the new contracrt start? I have a friend who moved there a while back to work for Rural Metro, will have to get a hold of him to find out whats he gonna do!


----------



## heresay (Dec 22, 2012)

That I don't know, but I would imagine it would have to be sometime fairly soon given that this whole contract issue has been talked about for over a year. Last I heard they were hammering out some of the details but the overall deal had been agreed to. Again, all speculation until it actually happens. I'm surprised Rural/Metro didn't get the contract.


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2012)

heresay said:


> That I don't know, but I would imagine it would have to be sometime fairly soon given that this whole contract issue has been talked about for over a year. Last I heard they were hammering out some of the details but the overall deal had been agreed to. Again, all speculation until it actually happens. I'm surprised Rural/Metro didn't get the contract.



Why so surprised?


----------



## ThatPrivate (Dec 22, 2012)

I always wondered about Grady. I'm a little weary about working for a private company that handles ALS and 911 calls. I heard good things about them though. I know that you'll run a lot of call. I just want to know what the typical day as a Grady paramedic is like. How often does Grady handle a call from start to finish? Or do they mostly meet AFD and transport?


----------



## Fish (Dec 23, 2012)

BUddy of mine states that Grady won the contract but then pulled out because the County wanted to much, is now in the hands of lawyers


----------



## heresay (Dec 24, 2012)

Fish said:


> BUddy of mine states that Grady won the contract but then pulled out because the County wanted to much, is now in the hands of lawyers



Not surprising given Dekalbs current state of affairs...


----------



## ThatPrivate (Dec 26, 2012)

So would Grady be an exception to the rules? They are a hospital based EMS (private) . But they are the only 911 EMS for Atlanta. They are more government then private. According to their website that have great benefits (similar to what nurses and others who work at the hospital would get). They have a high turnover tests but that is to be expected with private EMS companies and even municipal. Some say $20/hr isn't a lot but looking at the cost of living someone could manage. I'm new to EMS and don't know if it's a norm for paramedic to stay with one employer or have several different EMS jobs. Would Grady be a good stepping stone or should someone look at it for a long term career?


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2012)

$20hr plus shift diffs is what Grady pays for a 12hr shift....... That almost what a Nurse in that area makes. As for your other questions, I don't know. Maybe someone else can answer?


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 26, 2012)

ThatPrivate said:


> So would Grady be an exception to the rules? They are a hospital based EMS (private) . But they are the only 911 EMS for Atlanta. They are more government then private.


Grady isn't private; they are non-profit or hospital based.  very big difference being apart of a healthcare system and being a for profit transport or 911 company.


----------



## heresay (Dec 26, 2012)

What do they pay new AEMT?


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't think they do, I think they are Basic/Medic only


----------



## heresay (Dec 26, 2012)

Fish said:


> I don't think they do, I think they are Basic/Medic only




They have EMT-I and AEMT job postings almost daily.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2012)

heresay said:


> They have EMT-I and AEMT job postings almost daily.



Oops


----------



## emt11 (Dec 28, 2012)

Fish said:


> I don't think they do, I think they are Basic/Medic only



Georgia does not officially use the EMT-B, to get on a truck here you must be an EMT-I'85 or above. Grady typically uses the EMT-I/Medic setting for all of their trucks, though they do have several BLS 911 trucks that have an EMT-I or AEMT with no medic. Grady is hospital based and works under the Fulton/Dekalb County Hospital Authority. If you ever look at the tags on the trucks they are Govt. tags. 

Someone asked if Grady would be a stepping stone kind of place or a career kind of place. It can be either or, most people use Grady as a stepping stone, stay a year or two then leave. But I do know some people that have stayed their 10+ years. It's definetly a place that is what you make of it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2013)

emt11 said:


> Georgia does not officially use the EMT-B, to get on a truck here you must be an EMT-I'85 or above. Grady typically uses the EMT-I/Medic setting for all of their trucks, though they do have several BLS 911 trucks that have an EMT-I or AEMT with no medic. Grady is hospital based and works under the Fulton/Dekalb County Hospital Authority. If you ever look at the tags on the trucks they are Govt. tags.
> 
> Someone asked if Grady would be a stepping stone kind of place or a career kind of place. It can be either or, most people use Grady as a stepping stone, stay a year or two then leave. But I do know some people that have stayed their 10+ years. It's definetly a place that is what you make of it.



Where do these stone stepper go after Grady?


----------



## emt11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Fish said:


> Where do these stone stepper go after Grady?



Some leave the area completely either via out of state or moving to north Georgia or down south. Most however go to surrounding companies that are busy, just not quite as busy as Grady and that pay decently, or they go with an FD. Such as these companies.

Privates

Puckett EMS-Cobb(911 with little transports)
Metro Atlanta Ambulance-Cobb(911 in Cobb with transports in Fulton, Dekalb, Clayton and a few other counties)
Clark Ambulance-Paulding(911)
Rural Metro-Dekalb/South Fulton(911 and transports)
AMR-Delkalb/Fulton county(transports only for those areas, as far as i recall)

Fire Based

Deklab County-transporting ALS
Douglas County-transporting ALS
Atlanta Fire-non transporting ALS
Cobb Fire-non transporting ALS
Paulding Fire-non transporting BLS dept with medics


County Run

Clayton County EMS
Bartow County EMS

their are some transport only companies around but most people with experience stay away from those places.

Thats all I can think of at this moment


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2013)

emt11 said:


> Some leave the area completely either via out of state or moving to north Georgia or down south. Most however go to surrounding companies that are busy, just not quite as busy as Grady and that pay decently, or they go with an FD. Such as these companies.
> 
> Privates
> 
> ...



That is a lot of info, those places pay better than Grady? It seemed like Grady pays fairly well themselves


----------



## emt11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Fish said:


> That is a lot of info, those places pay better than Grady? It seemed like Grady pays fairly well themselves



While I can only speak for one company on that list as Im a current employee of one of them. I can say that I make 6 cents less than what Grady would pay me as an AEMT. So, most of the places on the list pay very close to if not the same as Grady, without being as busy as Grady.


----------



## blahblah (Feb 6, 2013)

ok here it is been at grady 3 years great experience run a ton of oh sh*t calls, but you also run a good bit of bs, if you get a job at grady and your an emt you have to start on bls regardless of how much experience you have to learn the area and the system we run. we get paid the most cause we bust are assess run the most have the best times. medics use to get a 4 grand sign on bonus but they did away with that this past year. grady ems has improved drastically since ive started, we dont look like were straight out of the ghetto we have nice running trucks for the most part. with protocols we have alot of leeway meaning we hardly ever have to call med control we have standing orders for most are meds call on certain things. all in all were considered the best cause well we see more than most people see in 5 yrs in 1. most people use grady as a stepping stone. turn over rate is high due to the high call volume, and people destroying company property. all in all it is a great place to work you gain ton of experience, it is what you make of it, you will get into a good bit of confrontations and may end up looking down the barrel of a gun at times..but other units, fire, and pd are quick to back you with support


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 6, 2013)

...VoTech!


----------

